# any info on the rb25



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

hozit again! I need all the info anybody can give me on the Rb25. comppresion, bore, stroke, neo , vct, turbo any any thing that has to do with the rb25. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Hope this helps you 

Garrett Ceramic Turbocharger with intercooler
Variable valve timing on inlet
Power assisted, speed sensitive steering
HICAS 4 Wheel Steering (electric)
ABS brakes (optional)
Climate Control A/C
General Data
Curb Weight 1390 Kg
Length 4640 mm
Width 1720 mm
Height 1340 mm
Wheelbase 2720 mm
Turning Circle 10.4 m
Chassis & Body
Body Type 4 door saloon or 2 door coupe
Layout Front engine/RWD
Wheels F/R 16 x 6.5 JJ
Tyres F/R 205/55 R16 or 225/50 R16
Brakes Ventilated: 4 pot front, 2 pot rear
Steering Rack & Pinion (front) HICAS (rear)
Suspension F/R Independent multilink
Engine
Type (see below) RB25DET Twin cam, in-line 6, Turbocharged
Displacement 2498 cc
Compression Ratio 9.0:1
Max. Power; kW/HP 187/250 @ 6400 rpm
Max. Torque; Kg-m/ft/lbs 30.0/213 @ 4800 rpm
Bore x Stroke 86.0 x 71.7
Redline 7000 rpm 
Fuel Injection Nissan EGI (ECCS)
Fuel Tank Capacity 65 litres (14 gals) 
Fuel Super Unleaded (97 octane)
Performance
0 - 100 km/h (62 mph) 6.96 s (approx 6.74 s, 0-60 mph)
0 - 400m 14.30 s
0 - 1000m 26.91 s
Top Speed 266 km/h (165 mph)*
Drivetrain
Transmission 5 speed manual
Gear Ratios Maximum Speed in Gears (* theoretical)
1 3.214 62 km/h (38 mph)
2 1.925 104 km/h (65 mph)
3 1.302 154 km/h (96 mph)
4 1.000 200 km/h (124 mph)
5 0.752 266 km/h (165 mph)*
Reverse 3.369 59 km/h (37 mph)
Final 4.363


----------



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks its a start.
Does the neo head also have the vvt? do you know the size of the turbo and on that compression the max boost? What cam will work if any and would you reccomend. to do the Rb30 conversion is it best to use the Rb25 or 26 head and is there any mods to the block? does the vvt use oil pres? and where is its pickup?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

yes the neo is vvt...but i would not use that head. In regards to the head itself i would go rb26dett all day long...the stock cams are good for 500-600bhp dependant on engine spec.

The Rb30 engine is the ultimate way to go, althoug i would opt for the OS Giken kit, pricey but rock hard short block.

The standard turbo should not be pushed beond 1 bar do to the ceramics and the engine will need a 1.8mm metal head gasket to raise much further with correct fueling although forged pistons and steel rods on the rb25det engine would be advised.

The turbo is a strange mix of t3 and t25, but does not equate to a t28 in the normal sense.

Hope this helps


----------



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

about a month ago you gave me advice on witch motor for my r31 skyline ? bigger turbo say t4 and a mother of a cooler and manigement with boost what power are you looking at? and does the rb30 reff as sweetley aswell?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

if you went for an rb30 engine..say os giken kit with either some big 3530's or a big single T51R, cams may be trial and error but would say hks step 2/3 with 1000cc injectors and hks f-con pro v or power fc 850+ bhp will be easily achievable...of course all the cooler, fueiling requirements on top plus clutch and uprated internal for the gear box. You will also need an uprated baffled and extended sump...trust do these for reasonable money


----------



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

will the 300zx gearbox fit to the rb? i heard they are the same. If so wich box would work better, RB25 or ZX and why extend the sump?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Use the Rb25det box


----------



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

thanx. i`ve about the vq30turbo how is that motor?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

It would not be my choice of motor..quite weak motor for big power


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok ultimately u wanna go RB26/30
26 head is far superior to RB25.
Both RB25 from 33's and 34's (neo and non neo) are both variable cam timing or whatever but only on the inlet side.
But if your gonna build a monster variable cam timing wont matter cos it gets disabled when u put aftermarket cams anyways.
There are some modifications to perform to bolt the head to the block.
The block im talking about is out of a 1986-88 GM commodore, or the old R31 3 litre skylines from around the same time.
Your better off doing this as the difference between one of these blocks and an os-giken block is price!!
Save your money and go for a second hand healthy block and work it off its tits, 3.1litres baby!
With one of these blocks u also have to slightly modify the sump, or i think u need an RB25 one.

Youd wanna go an RB25 box, it bolts straight up to the block and is as tough as ANYTHING!!!

And yeah id say a BB HKST51R would go nicely, or a nice set of HKS 2835's or 3037's, really depends on what kind of setup u really want!


----------



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

thaks ! my onley problem with the RB26 is that it is expensive and about twice the price of the rb25 an the vg30dett so i thought that for the mony you spend more on th 26 jou might get the 25 to a better spec for the same mony.


----------

